# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tổng đài ảo là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của doanh nghiệp

## hoangmitek

Hiện nay, bất kỳ doanh nghiệp nào cũng cần thiết lập một hệ thống tổng đài cho riêng mình để liên lạc với nhà cung cấp, đối tác, khách hàng… Nhưng hệ thống tổng đài truyền thống với công nghệ lạc hậu luôn mang đến nhiều phiền toái và kém hiệu quả khi thiết lập hệ thống, mở rộng quy mô hay kiểm soát hoạt động chăm sóc khách hàng…của nhân viên.


Trong hầu hết các trường hợp, khi không sử dụng tổng đài ảo, chi phí đầu tư cho hệ thống tổng đài sẽ tăng cao, các hoạt động kinh doanh của doanh nghiệp sẽ kém hiệu quả.

Cùng kham khảo 3 trường hợp điển hình khi doanh nghiệp sử dụng hệ thống tổng đài ảo thay thế tổng đài truyền thống bên dưới:

1. Khi doanh nghiệp cần mở rộng quy mô
Giả sử khi công ty có quy mô nhỏ, bạn sử dụng tổng đài truyền thống Panasonic, loại 3 × 16 với 3 line vào và 16 máy ra; đầu vào gồm 3 đường dây cáp điện thoại nối với nhà mạng và đầu ra là 16 máy lẻ nội bộ. Với tổng đài này, bạn có thể xử lý 3 cuộc gọi cùng lúc, nếu đang có hai khách hàng gọi đến công ty, đồng thời trong công ty có một cuộc gọi ra ngoài, thì khi có thêm khách hàng thứ ba gọi đến, hệ thống sẽ báo máy đang bận và bạn không biết số gọi nhỡ từ ai.

Khi công ty phát triển, cần mở rộng quy mô, bạn phải sử dụng tổng đài mới là là 6×16 hoặc 8×24. Lúc này, bạn cần mở rộng tổng đài mới và bỏ đi tổng đài cũ. Và nếu doanh nghiệp bạn chuyển đến một địa điểm mới, bạn phải đổi số điện thoại và đi lại hệ thống đường dây mới để kết nối với bưu điện. Chính những điều này góp phần làm tăng chi phí đầu tư tổng đài của doanh nghiệp.

Với tổng đài cloud MiPBX™, quá trình thiết lập tổng đài mới hay mở rộng tổng đài hiện có của doanh nghiệp luôn được đơn giản hóa, với chi phí tối thiểu và hiệu quả tối đa.

2. Khi xử lý phàn nàn từ khách hàng về dịch vụ CSKH
Khi doanh nghiệp nhận cuộc gọi từ một khách hàng lạ phàn nàn về dịch vụ CSKH với giọng giận dữ và đề nghị Công ty xem xét lại thái độ nhân viên rồi đột ngột cúp máy. Nhưng khi bạn gọi lại vị khách hàng này lại không nhấc máy. Vậy làm sao để biết trong số các nhân viên của bạn, ai đã nói chuyện với vị khách hàng này, nói khi nào và nói những gì?

Nếu bạn sử dụng hệ thống tổng đài truyền thống, sẽ rất khó để tìm ra được câu trả lời cho vấn đề này. Có thể bạn sẽ tập hợp nhân viên phòng Kinh doanh và CSKH lại rồi hỏi ai đã gọi cho số điện thoại vừa rồi. Có thể sẽ có một nhân viên của bạn giơ tay và tường thuật lại sự việc, nhưng liệu bạn sẽ được nghe kể lại 100% câu chuyện và điều này sẽ tiêu tốn khá nhiều thời gian của bạn và trì hoãn công việc của các phòng ban khác.

Với tổng đài ảo MiPBX™, vấn đề trên sẽ được giải quyết nhanh chóng nhờ tất cả các cuộc gọi đến và đi đều đã được hệ thống ghi âm và lưu trữ tại cơ sở dữ liệu điện toán đám mây.

Khi có sự cố khách hàng phàn nàn như trên, bạn chỉ cần truy cập vào hệ thống dữ liệu, nhập số điện thoại của khách hàng và bấm nút tìm kiếm, kết quả sẽ hiện ra ngay tức thì. Nhờ tính năng ghi âm tất cả cuộc gọi và quản lý các file ghi âm như một tập dữ liệu thông thường, hiệu quả quản lý dịch vụ CSKH của bạn luôn được nâng cao.

3. Khi cần tích hợp với các phần mềm hiện có để CSKH tốt nhất
Nhờ được xây dựng trên nền tảng điện toán đám mây nên tổng đài IP MiPBX có thể kết nối với các phần mềm ứng dụng hiện có của doanh nghiệp như CRM, ERP,… Nếu tích hợp với phần mềm quản lý khách hàng CRM, bạn có thể nhận diện khách hàng ngay khi họ gọi đến, bao gồm tất cả thông tin cá nhân và lịch sử giao dịch trước đó với doanh nghiệp. Bên cạnh đó, tổng đài ảo MiPBX™ còn dễ dàng tích hợp với các phần mềm hiện có khác của doanh nghiệp. 

Từ các trường hợp giả định trên, có thể thấy, một doanh nghiệp phát triển cần được vận hành với một hệ thống liên lạc thông minh, với MiPBX™, bạn hoàn toàn có thể đạt được mục tiêu này với chi phí thấp nhất.

——

Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn xin gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi

   1900 1238 |  (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr.Tuấn)

----------

